# YT624EJ Maintenance Video Series



## lucgallant (Dec 17, 2020)

All,

I've owned my YT624EJ for four years now. I've got a video on YouTube of me demolishing a huge block of ice that I know gets a lot of views specifically from this forum because I can see it in the analytics... Thank you for that!

So anyway that inspired me to make a series of maintenance videos. 

I've just made the introduction video so far but I have recorded about 20 gigs of maintenance work on the machine. It may not be professional quality or setup or shot perfectly but I hope it can benefit others.

Obviously it is a big expenditure to buy this machine so it might help to have a little bit of extra convincing evidence to do so, and then once purchased could help others with maintenance. It is an awesome little machine and would definitely highly recommend it to anyone. I know from looking at the content on this forum that many many people on here are probably much better experts than I am on the maintenance and issues etc.

Anyway here is the first intro video!






Anyway I would definitely be open to any suggestions, and I'm looking forward to editing and posting other videos in the near future, definitely will be one coming in the next couple weeks during Christmas break.


----------



## lucgallant (Dec 17, 2020)

For no good reason I've made two more videos! Haha!











Love the Yamaha!

Happy viewing!


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks so much. There isn't much out there on these machines with them not being sold in the USA.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucgallant (Dec 17, 2020)

Ok, last time I'll post. Ended up creating a playlist for all the videos so far. Added shear bolts and oil change as of late. I have quite a few more ideas in the cube but let me know if anyone has anything I haven't thought of yet.



https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWV7ltIFuqx9n0IozT_JYUyt_G12-SmSM


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't stop Posting Luc!!!!!!!

We all need to hear and see more stories about the slaying of the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER especially the stories about the Canadian Maritime specie of END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER. 

Has you boy grown old enough to ride herd on the 624 or does he just hang off the handlebars???, YES LUC you can laugh; I still laugh every time I watch the first you tube video you made with your wife filming you and the rug rat out on the driveway yelling and giving you a pep talk while cutting up the snow boulders at the end of the driveway.

leonz


----------

